# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  آیا با این شرایط امکان قبولی در پزشکی هست ؟؟؟؟

## digoxin

با سلام به همه ی دوستان عزیز . اول از همه بگم که من این موضوع رو انتخاب کردم که به جواب برسم پس حتی الامکان از من سوال هایی از قبیل اینکه چرا با ارشد پرستاری از علوم پزشکی تهران میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی و ... نپرسید ... ممنون 
و اما سوالم اینه که آیا با معدل کتبی 10 ( معدلم تاثیر داره 88 دیپلم گرفتم ) اگه تمامی دروس رو 50 درصد بزنم امکان قبولی در پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد جود داره یا خبر ؟؟؟؟ضمنا من میتونم دولتی هم بخونم چون لیسانسم آزاد گرفتم و میخوام از ارشد انصراف بدم . از رشتم کاملا راضی هستم و دلیلم برای انصراف اینه که ارشد و دکترای سایر رشته ها من رو ارضا نمیکنه و تاپ ترین و بالاترین رشته ی دانشگاهی در تمامی رشته ها پزشکی هست . حال با این شرایط به نظر شما من مجددا برای ترمیم معدل اقدام کنم یا اینکه با همین معدل افتضاح بشینم بخونم ؟؟؟ همون سال 1390 هم که کنکور دادم معدل خیلی تاثیر داشت با اینکه قطعی نبود و مثبت بود تاثیرش . با توجه به کارنامه هایی که از سایر دوستان دیدم معدل خیلی مهمه . ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی کنه . هدفم اوردن تراز 9300 به بالاست

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

چرا با ارشد پرستاری از علوم پزشکی تهران میخوای دوباره کنکور بدی؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

داداش ولی شما خیلی سوسیالیستی همش بقیه رشته هارو تخریب میکنی 
نمونش از خط ۹ام از پایین

----------


## doctor Hastii

خوبه رشته پزشکی هست وگرنه دیگه هیشکی برای درس خوندن انگیزه نداشت و تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور به شدت کاهش پیدا میکرد

----------


## digoxin

> خوبه رشته پزشکی هست وگرنه دیگه هیشکی برای درس خوندن انگیزه نداشت و تعداد شرکت کنندگان کنکور به شدت کاهش پیدا میکرد


خوبه من ذکر کردم که پاسخ نامربوط ندید .

----------


## digoxin

> داداش ولی شما خیلی سوسیالیستی همش بقیه رشته هارو تخریب میکنی 
> نمونش از خط ۹ام از پایین


بقیه رشته ها رو تخریب نمیکنم . تنها رشته ای که باهاش میشه پولدار شد پزشکیه و این یه حقیقته . لطفا پاسخ نامربوط به عنوان نفرست دوست عزیز

----------


## sami7

> بقیه رشته ها رو تخریب نمیکنم . تنها رشته ای که باهاش میشه پولدار شد پزشکیه و این یه حقیقته . لطفا پاسخ نامربوط به عنوان نفرست دوست عزیز


عزیز تنها رشته نیست که میشه باهاش پولدار شد !

ولی با 50 درصد هر درسی و اینکه معدلتون 10 هست ریسک هست !

به نظر من که ضرر نمی کنی بری دنبال معدل و ترمیم و ...

موفق باشی

----------


## Amin97

اگه واقعا به درس خوندن و رشته پزشکی علاقه دارید (کلا درس خونید) میشه. چرا نشه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## saeedkh76

نمیدونسم رشتمون ایقد خاطرخواه داره هاااا...از فردا کلاس میذارم براتون :Yahoo (16): 
معدلت رو ترمیم کن بعد با 50 همه درسا آره فک کنم بتونی...
تو تخمین رتبه کانون بزن ببین بهت چی میگه

----------


## mil mil

.نظرم اینه که با عرض پوزش نمیتونید با این وضع برسید به پزشکی...کسایی به پزشکی رسیدن هدفشون زدن درصدای بالا بوده نهایتش تونستن 50-60 بزنن درسارو..شما اگه با هدف50 درصد بری گمون نکنم به30 هم برسی...ضمن اینکه معدلتون هم وضع جالبی نداره..

----------


## mil mil

ضمن ایکه بحث دیگم اینه من کلا به این حرفا کار ندارم...فقط خواستم یه چیزو بگم..اینکه میگید ارضا نمیکنه شمارو به چه دلیله؟ اگه پوله کاملا اشتباه میکنید..فقط من برای اطلاع دوستان میگم شما برو دکترای پستاری بگیر بببین  حقوقت و وضع مالیت چقدر میشه...ضمن اینکه اصلا با بیمار در ارتباط نیستی..و حقوقتم خیلی خیلی بیشتر از یه پزشک عمومیه که بعد7-8 سال تازه میخاد وارد عرصه شه..این از این...استاد دانشگاهی و عضو هیعت علمی شدنم میشه که خیلی خیلی مزایا داره و حقوق که اینم بحث نمیکنم..دوما همه ملت فقط میبینن پزشکی خوبه پولداره..پزشکی سخت ترین چیزش اون 7 سال خوندن برای عمومی گرفتنش و بعدش تخصصه...شما الان چن ساله سنتون؟ ایا میتونین10-12 سال دیگه باید بخونین درسو و اون موقع چن ساله خاهید شد...ایا به این ریسکش می ارزه؟ در صورتی ک من مطعنم همین الانشم با همین مدرک میشه اندازه پزشک پول درامد داشت

----------


## digoxin

> ضمن ایکه بحث دیگم اینه من کلا به این حرفا کار ندارم...فقط خواستم یه چیزو بگم..اینکه میگید ارضا نمیکنه شمارو به چه دلیله؟ اگه پوله کاملا اشتباه میکنید..فقط من برای اطلاع دوستان میگم شما برو دکترای پستاری بگیر بببین  حقوقت و وضع مالیت چقدر میشه...ضمن اینکه اصلا با بیمار در ارتباط نیستی..و حقوقتم خیلی خیلی بیشتر از یه پزشک عمومیه که بعد7-8 سال تازه میخاد وارد عرصه شه..این از این...استاد دانشگاهی و عضو هیعت علمی شدنم میشه که خیلی خیلی مزایا داره و حقوق که اینم بحث نمیکنم..دوما همه ملت فقط میبینن پزشکی خوبه پولداره..پزشکی سخت ترین چیزش اون 7 سال خوندن برای عمومی گرفتنش و بعدش تخصصه...شما الان چن ساله سنتون؟ ایا میتونین10-12 سال دیگه باید بخونین درسو و اون موقع چن ساله خاهید شد...ایا به این ریسکش می ارزه؟ در صورتی ک من مطعنم همین الانشم با همین مدرک میشه اندازه پزشک پول درامد داشت



دوست عزیز این حرفا و این تفکر شما رو من قبل از لیسانس داشتم . واقعیت اینه که  پزشک سالار شده . حقوق پزشک عمومی 30 میلیون در ماه و متخصص 100 تا 1 میلیارد در ماه هست و حتی بیشتر  . شما هنوز وارد دانشگاه نشدی تا ببینی چقدر فرق میذارن بین پزشکی و بقیه رشته ها . حتی دندان و دارو هم به گرد پای پزشکی نمیرسه و ضمنا استاد دانشگاه شدن به همین سادگی نیست و حقوق زیادی ندارن و کلا رشته ی پرستاری داره بی ارزش میشه و من از دکترای پرستاری و سایر دکترا های دیگه خوشم نمیاد .

----------


## AM24

پزشک عمومی 30میلیون در ماه؟؟؟؟
مگه میشه مگه داریم

----------


## digoxin

> نمیدونسم رشتمون ایقد خاطرخواه داره هاااا...از فردا کلاس میذارم براتون
> معدلت رو ترمیم کن بعد با 50 همه درسا آره فک کنم بتونی...
> تو تخمین رتبه کانون بزن ببین بهت چی میگه



خاطر خواه نداره . من از اولشم هدفم پزشکی نبود اما وقتی اومدم پرستاری و در عمل دارم میبینم از یه پزشک عمومی بیشتر علم دارم . وقتی که من بخیه میزنم اون پولشو میبره وقتی استرس بیمار با منه . وقتی بیمارستان رو پرستار مدیریت میکنه و پزشک میشینه روی صندلی . وقتی بیمارای بد حال رو ما احیا میکنیم و پزشک نگاه میکنه هاج و واج و آخرش اون 30 میلیون میگیره و من 4 میلیون اونم با اضافه کار و با این مدرک /. دلم میخواد بمیرم . وقتی که دانشجوی سال اخر پزشکی میاد به پرستارای مجرب اوردر اشتباه میده ولی ما نمیتونیم حتی یه دارو تجویز کنیم . باعث میشه منم به فکر خوندن پزششششششششششکی بیوفتم .

----------


## mil mil

دوست خوبم..من خودم امسال پزشکی قبول شدم...ترم یک پزشکی هستم..اما خبری نیس.. میتونم بپرسم کی بهتون گفته پزشک عمومی 30 میلیون و متخصص تا یک میلیارد در ماه درامد دارن؟ :Yahoo (113): 
ینی متخصص در سالی بالای ده میلیارد حقوق داره؟ اره؟دوست خوبم همیشه پزشکان خوب و نخبه ای هستن که بیشتر از اینم حقوقشونه...شاید روزانه میلیارد میلیارد داشته باشن..اما ایا همه اوناایی ک پزشکین اینهمه حقوقشونه؟شما چطور واقعا همچین چیزیو باور میکنید؟ ضمن اینکه پزشک عمومی هم که بشید منطقه محروم خدمت کنید و پزشک خانواده بشین ماهانه نهایتن10-12 میلیون حقوقشه..من نمیدونم کی همچین عدداییو رو میگه..ینی ایهمه پزشک متخصص تو کشور همشون ماهانه میلیارد میلیارد حقوق بگیرن...واعجبا بر کسی که اینو باور کنه..از هر 100 هزار پزشکی یکیش میشه مثل دکتر سمیعی که ایشون هم به دلیل علاقه و عشق به کارش اینقدر موفقه درکنارش حقوقشم عالیه...شما یه سر بزن ببین چقدر دکتر دیگه هستن که مثل شما فکر میکردن که فقط پزشک شن اما الان میبینن خبری از پول و اون چیزی ک فکر میکردن نیس...استاد دانشگاه تو شهر خودمون داره10 میلیون میگیره الان ...عضو هیعتعلمی هم که باشی دیگه نور علی نوره..

----------


## digoxin

> دوست خوبم..من خودم امسال پزشکی قبول شدم...ترم یک پزشکی هستم..اما خبری نیس.. میتونم بپرسم کی بهتون گفته پزشک عمومی 30 میلیون و متخصص تا یک میلیارد در ماه درامد دارن؟
> ینی متخصص در سالی بالای ده میلیارد حقوق داره؟ اره؟دوست خوبم همیشه پزشکان خوب و نخبه ای هستن که بیشتر از اینم حقوقشونه...شاید روزانه میلیارد میلیارد داشته باشن..اما ایا همه اوناایی ک پزشکین اینهمه حقوقشونه؟شما چطور واقعا همچین چیزیو باور میکنید؟ ضمن اینکه پزشک عمومی هم که بشید منطقه محروم خدمت کنید و پزشک خانواده بشین ماهانه نهایتن10-12 میلیون حقوقشه..من نمیدونم کی همچین عدداییو رو میگه..ینی ایهمه پزشک متخصص تو کشور همشون ماهانه میلیارد میلیارد حقوق بگیرن...واعجبا بر کسی که اینو باور کنه..از هر 100 هزار پزشکی یکیش میشه مثل دکتر سمیعی که ایشون هم به دلیل علاقه و عشق به کارش اینقدر موفقه درکنارش حقوقشم عالیه...شما یه سر بزن ببین چقدر دکتر دیگه هستن که مثل شما فکر میکردن که فقط پزشک شن اما الان میبینن خبری از پول و اون چیزی ک فکر میکردن نیس...استاد دانشگاه تو شهر خودمون داره10 میلیون میگیره الان ...عضو هیعتعلمی هم که باشی دیگه نور علی نوره..


کسی بهم نگفته خودشون فیش حقوقیشونو نشون میدن و تازه میگن کمه . پایه حقوق پزشک عمومی 3 میلیون و کارانه از 10 میلیون تا 30 میلیون اگه فقط یک جا کار کنن . چه با سواد چه بی سواد این حقوق رو میگیرن . لطفا از بحث تاپیک خارج نشیم .

----------


## AM24

داداش اینو بگم که کنکور سال 90با 95 از زمین تا آسمون فرق داره ها؟؟؟؟
تو 90اگه حفظ می کردی میتونستی پزشک شی ولی الان نه

----------


## mil mil

خواهشا هر چیزو که هر کسی میگه باور نکنین...یه عده با تعصب خاصی میگن پزشکی عالیه پول داره توش...ماهی میلیارد تومن حقوقشه..اما تحقیق کنین ببینین کدوم پزشکی اونقدر حقوق داره....اعداد و ارقامی ک من دارم میگم والا عین حقیقته و چیزیه که خودم تحقیق کردم و از چندین نفر اگاه تر از خودمم پرسیدم ...در ضمن اگه قرار به پولو هر چیز دیگه باشه دندونپزشکی اوله تو همه چی..دندون پزشکی اولا پرستیژ کاریش خیلی خیلی بالاتره...دوما حقوق و مزایاش بیشتره...سوما مدت زمان تحصیلش کمتره...شما 7 سال بخونی تازه پزشک عمومی میشی و طرح وتخصص و ... میمونه...دندان یک و نیم سال حدودا کمتره زمان تحصیلش...نمیدونم شما با چ کسی مشورت کردین که میگین دندونم در مقابل پزشکی چیزی نیس :Yahoo (101):

----------


## amin dehghan

همین قدر بدونید که هیات علمی شدن نه حقوق زیادی داره نه امتیاز خاصی و از پزشک عمومی حقوقش کمتره

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## mil mil

اخرین چیزم بگم خواستین برین نگاهی به سن هم کنین به نظرم..درسته که سن ملاک نیس و هر زمان بخوای میشه...اما تو سن اوج جوونی وقتی میشه با مدرک ارشد پرستاری یا دکترا کارای خیلی بهتری کرد خیلی ریسکه همچین کاری..پزشکی حدودا بالای 10 سال باید بخونی تا تازه بتونی وارد عرصه شی..پزشکی به هر قیمتی ارزش نداره...وقتی اوج جوونی و انرژی میشه کارای بهتری کرد ....این نظر منه البته

----------


## AM24

اینم جدول حقوق هیئت علمی آزاد:
جدول کامل دستمزد اساتید دانشگاه آزاد | سایت جذب هیأت علمی

----------


## digoxin

> خواهشا هر چیزو که هر کسی میگه باور نکنین...یه عده با تعصب خاصی میگن پزشکی عالیه پول داره توش...ماهی میلیارد تومن حقوقشه..اما تحقیق کنین ببینین کدوم پزشکی اونقدر حقوق داره....اعداد و ارقامی ک من دارم میگم والا عین حقیقته و چیزیه که خودم تحقیق کردم و از چندین نفر اگاه تر از خودمم پرسیدم ...در ضمن اگه قرار به پولو هر چیز دیگه باشه دندونپزشکی اوله تو همه چی..دندون پزشکی اولا پرستیژ کاریش خیلی خیلی بالاتره...دوما حقوق و مزایاش بیشتره...سوما مدت زمان تحصیلش کمتره...شما 7 سال بخونی تازه پزشک عمومی میشی و طرح وتخصص و ... میمونه...دندان یک و نیم سال حدودا کمتره زمان تحصیلش...نمیدونم شما با چ کسی مشورت کردین که میگین دندونم در مقابل پزشکی چیزی نیس



تحقیق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ من دارم میگم توی بیمارستان دارم میبینمشون . اصلا این چیزی که شما فکر میکنی کالا اشتباهه . نه دندان نه دارو نه دامپزشکی و نه هیچ رشته ی دیگه ای پرستیژ پزشکی رو نداره . شما میتونی تخصص دارو شرکت کنی یا دندان اما اونا نمیتونن تخصص های پزشکی بالینی رو شرکت کنن و در ضمن تمامی phd ها رو میتونید شرکت کنید . مثل علوم تغذیه و فیزیولوژی و ... و متخصص واقعی تغذیه یعنی کسی که از اول لیسانس تغذیه بوده و بعد ارشد و بعد دکترا . نمیتونه دارو تجویز کنه اونوقت پزشک عمومی که دکترای تغذیه گرفته میتونه !!!!! اصلا فکر کن دیگه چقدر من اعصابم خورد شده که دارم از اول شروع میکنم

----------


## amin dehghan

> اینم جدول حقوق هیئت علمی آزاد:
> جدول کامل دستمزد اساتید دانشگاه آزاد | سایت جذب هیأت علمی


حقوق هیات علمی با مدرک پی اچ دی و 20 سال سابقه در دانسگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان دریافتی 7 میلیون هست
پی اچ دی  بقیه رشته ها مثل تخصص پزشکی هست

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## digoxin

> اینم جدول حقوق هیئت علمی آزاد:
> جدول کامل دستمزد اساتید دانشگاه آزاد | سایت جذب هیأت علمی



سوالات کنکور رو دیدم . زیستشو به نظرم بالای 70 میشه راحت زد . سخت ترین کنکور قرن کنکور سال 1388 بود و 1391 . کنکور های الان خنده دارن . به همین تناسب کیفیت کتاب های کمک درسی هم زیاد تر شده

----------


## amin dehghan

> سوالات کنکور رو دیدم . زیستشو به نظرم بالای 70 میشه راحت زد . سخت ترین کنکور قرن کنکور سال 1388 بود و 1391 . کنکور های الان خنده دارن . به همین تناسب کیفیت کتاب های کمک درسی هم زیاد تر شده


کنکور ایران را دیدی؟؟؟

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## AM24

کنکور 94 خنده داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
یا ابوالفضل شاید سوالات 84رو دیدی
زیست 70 به راحتی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاید من مرگ مغزیم که بااون همه خوندن 36 زدم؟

----------


## digoxin

> کنکور ایران را دیدی؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my LG G3



آره دوست عزیز . ببین برای منی که فیزیولوژی گایتون رو بیوشیمی لینینجر رو قورت دادم و 27 جلد برونر رو خوندم که مغزت هنگ میکنه اگه بخونی و همچنین درسای تخصصی پرستاری رو خوندم زیست شناسی و شیمی و .. خنده دارن برام . برای شما سخت بوده . برای من خنده دارن

----------


## AM24

> آره دوست عزیز . ببین برای منی که فیزیولوژی گایتون رو بیوشیمی لینینجر رو قورت دادم و 27 جلد برونر رو خوندم که مغزت هنگ میکنه اگه بخونی و همچنین درسای تخصصی پرستاری رو خوندم زیست شناسی و شیمی و .. خنده دارن برام . برای شما سخت بوده . برای من خنده دارن


تو خونه کنار بخاری من زیست کنکور 93 رو 80زدم ولی تو کنکور 36

----------


## digoxin

> تو خونه کنار بخاری من زیست کنکور 93 رو 80زدم ولی تو کنکور 36



اینا درصد های من توی کنکور سال 90 : 

ادبیات 50 
دین و زندگی 74 
عربی 0 
زبان 94 

زیست شناسی 50.1 
ریاضی 0 
فیزیک 19 
شیمی 42 

رتبه منطقه سه زیر گروه یک 10500 

کنکور آزاد : 

ادبیات 80 
دین . زندگی 100 
عربی 0 
زبان 100 

زیست 70 
فیزیک 50 
شیمی 60
ریاضی 0 

با نفر اخر پزشکی قم 120 نفر فاصبه داشتم

----------


## AM24

> اینا درصد های من توی کنکور سال 90 : 
> 
> ادبیات 50 
> دین و زندگی 74 
> عربی 0 
> زبان 94 
> 
> زیست شناسی 50.1 
> ریاضی 0 
> ...


شرمنده اینو میگم ولی 94 رو با 90مقایسه میکنی.
شیمی اون زمان رو با یه دور خوندن کتاب شیمی میشد 70-80زد ولی الان کلشم حفظ کنی نمیشه 10زد چه برسه به بالای 50.
خلاصه خوددانید.

----------


## digoxin

> شرمنده اینو میگم ولی 94 رو با 90مقایسه میکنی.
> شیمی اون زمان رو با یه دور خوندن کتاب شیمی میشد 70-80زد ولی الان کلشم حفظ کنی نمیشه 10زد چه برسه به بالای 50.
> خلاصه خوددانید.


هههه جوک میگی داداش . برو یه نگاه به بیوشیمی لینینجر بنداز تا دیگه از شیمی حرف نزنی . ضمنا خوبه خودم دارم میبینم کنکور امسال رو . هیچ تفاوتی نکرده و اسون تر هم شده . چون ازاد و سراسری ادغام شدن اسون تر شده . من همین الانشم 15 تا از سوالای زیست هر کنکور رو درست میزنم . همون موثع هم کسی زیست رو بالای 40 نمیزد معمولا حتی رتبه های زیر 2000 . این حرفا حاشیه هست . وقتی بیای دانشگاه میفهمی چه خن**** قبول شدن چه رشته هایی فقط با خر خونی . استرس به خودت راه نده . کنکور خنده داره

----------


## sami7

> هههه جوک میگی داداش . برو یه نگاه به بیوشیمی لینینجر بنداز تا دیگه از شیمی حرف نزنی . ضمنا خوبه خودم دارم میبینم کنکور امسال رو . هیچ تفاوتی نکرده و اسون تر هم شده . چون ازاد و سراسری ادغام شدن اسون تر شده . من همین الانشم 15 تا از سوالای زیست هر کنکور رو درست میزنم . همون موثع هم کسی زیست رو بالای 40 نمیزد معمولا حتی رتبه های زیر 2000 . این حرفا حاشیه هست . وقتی بیای دانشگاه میفهمی چه خن**** قبول شدن چه رشته هایی فقط با خر خونی . استرس به خودت راه نده . کنکور خنده داره


*عجب ! ینی اینطوری که شما میگی سال به سال داره اسونتر میشه دیگه ! پس این همه بابایی و مصلایی تو سر میزنن اقا سخت تر شده سوالا و... شعر میگن ؟

زیستم که سال به سال تک کلمه ای تر میشه و اسونتر !
*

----------


## AM24

من یه معلم زیست داشتم که دکترای دامپزشکی داشت وحدود 10 سالم بود که تدریس می کرد میگفت من خودم زیست تو اون وقت خودش نمیتونم بالای 60بزنم چه برسه به ما.

----------


## sami7

*شما اگه الان نخونده زیست ۴۰ درصد میزنی بخونی باید ۲۰۰ درصد بزنی پس چرا نظرت رو ۵۰ هست !!!!! 

بعدشم هممون خوب می دونیم هر چقدرم زیست یکی خوب باشه نخونده و بعد چند سال با این وضعیت سوالا کسی دوتا سوالم نمی تونه بزنه چ برسه به ۴۰ !

برو نیگا بکن مصاحبه با رتبه برتر های همین سایت که امسال پزشکی قبول شدن طرف ۶۰ دور کتاب خونده و تست زده و کلاس رفته اخر سر ۴۰ ۵۰ زده یکی دو نفرم نبودن اینطوری 

بودن بالای ۲۰ ۳۰ نفر !! بعد شما نخونده ۴۰ میزنی ؟ کجا بودی بروسلی 
*

----------


## digoxin

> من یه معلم زیست داشتم که دکترای دامپزشکی داشت وحدود 10 سالم بود که تدریس می کرد میگفت من خودم زیست تو اون وقت خودش نمیتونم بالای 60بزنم چه برسه به ما.



ببین داداش گل همین حرفا باعث میشه که نتونی واقعا بالاتر از 20 بزنی . من رتبه 2 کنکور ارشد امسال بودم . الان هم دانشجوی علوم پزشکی تهرانم .  تمام درس هامو 80 زدم . هیچکدوم از هم کلاسی هام حتی مجاز هم نشدن . وقتی که بری دانشگاه و ببینی پزشکی قبول شدن شاخ غول شکوندن نیست وقتی ببینی خیلی خیلی خیلی راحت تر از اون چیزیه که فکر میکردی دیگه نمیگی زیست و ... سخته . زیست خنده داره . اصلا شرمم میشه بخونمش  . بشین بخون فقط برای پزشکی . نه دندان و دارو و سایر رشته های بیخود . هیچکدوم به اندازه ی پزشکی خوب نیست . درسته شاید دندان رتبه بهتری بخواد ولی مثلا پروتز دندان هم رتبه زیر 2000 میخواست اما بازار کار مزخرفی داشت  همچنین تغذیه و ...

----------


## AM24

داداش یه سوال شما طرحتو تموم نکرده چه جوری ارشد قبول شدی؟؟؟

----------


## sami7

> داداش یه سوال شما طرحتو تموم نکرده چه جوری ارشد قبول شدی؟؟؟


کسی که نخونده زیست 40 درصد میزنه حتما طرح تموم نکرده ارشد هم قبول میشه

----------


## lily7

ببینید اینکه شما میگین روی زیست مسلط هستین  و من قبول دارم ولی شما باید قبول کنید که نمیشه سر جلسه کنکور  درصدی رو که توی خونه میاری اونجا بزنی !
باید به ترمیم معدل فکر کنی .

----------


## AM24

> کسی که نخونده زیست 40 درصد میزنه حتما طرح تموم نکرده ارشد هم قبول میشه


کسی که طرحو تموم نکرده نمیتونه ارشد شرکت کنه.

----------


## digoxin

[QUOTE=one man army;672064]*شما اگه الان نخونده زیست ۴۰ درصد میزنی بخونی باید ۲۰۰ درصد بزنی پس چرا نظرت رو ۵۰ هست !!!!! 

بعدشم هممون خوب می دونیم هر چقدرم زیست یکی خوب باشه نخونده و بعد چند سال با این وضعیت سوالا کسی دوتا سوالم نمی تونه بزنه چ برسه به ۴۰ !

برو نیگا بکن مصاحبه با رتبه برتر های همین سایت که امسال پزشکی قبول شدن طرف ۶۰ دور کتاب خونده و تست زده و کلاس رفته اخر سر ۴۰ ۵۰ زده یکی دو نفرم نبودن اینطوری 

من با** تو بحثی ندارم چون سن و سالت کمه . همه هوششون در یک حد نیست . سوالای زیست و ... برای کسی که فیزیولوژی رو خط به خط حفظ کرده خنده داره گوگولی . اصلا میدونی فیزولوژی و بیوشیمی و اناتومی چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
*

----------


## digoxin

> داداش یه سوال شما طرحتو تموم نکرده چه جوری ارشد قبول شدی؟؟؟



برای اولین بار حق شرکت در کنکور ارشد رو داری اگه بلافاصله بعد از فراغت از تحصیل قبول بشی مانعی نداره اما اگه قبول نشی نمیتونی کنکور بدی تا طرحتو بگذرونی . دفترچه رو توی سایت . 
w w w . s a n j e s h p . i r 
دانلود کن

----------


## sami7

[QUOTE=digoxin;672071]


> *شما اگه الان نخونده زیست ۴۰ درصد میزنی بخونی باید ۲۰۰ درصد بزنی پس چرا نظرت رو ۵۰ هست !!!!! 
> 
> بعدشم هممون خوب می دونیم هر چقدرم زیست یکی خوب باشه نخونده و بعد چند سال با این وضعیت سوالا کسی دوتا سوالم نمی تونه بزنه چ برسه به ۴۰ !
> 
> برو نیگا بکن مصاحبه با رتبه برتر های همین سایت که امسال پزشکی قبول شدن طرف ۶۰ دور کتاب خونده و تست زده و کلاس رفته اخر سر ۴۰ ۵۰ زده یکی دو نفرم نبودن اینطوری 
> 
> من با** تو بحثی ندارم چون سن و سالت کمه . همه هوششون در یک حد نیست . سوالای زیست و ... برای کسی که فیزیولوژی رو خط به خط حفظ کرده خنده داره گوگولی . اصلا میدونی فیزولوژی و بیوشیمی و اناتومی چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> *


خخخخخ سنم کمه ! حداقل خوبه شما که سنت زیاده فهمیدی یه عمر راهی رو که رفتی اشتب بوده ! یا اگرم اشتب نبوده خودت راضی نیستی ازش همین واسم کافیه !!

شما برو بیوشیمی و اناتومی و فیزیولوژی خط ب خط حفظ کن بیا برو کنکور بده بعد جلسه کنکور میبینمت خوشتیپ که تو هنوز سر جای اولت هستی و ما پزشکی تهران نشستیم 

حوصله کل و بحث ندارم ولی خوبه تو که نخونده 40 میزنی حتما بخونی 200 میزنی بخون بخون باریکلا

----------


## digoxin

> داداش یه سوال شما طرحتو تموم نکرده چه جوری ارشد قبول شدی؟؟؟

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

[QUOTE=digoxin;672071]


> *شما اگه الان نخونده زیست ۴۰ درصد میزنی بخونی باید ۲۰۰ درصد بزنی پس چرا نظرت رو ۵۰ هست !!!!! 
> 
> بعدشم هممون خوب می دونیم هر چقدرم زیست یکی خوب باشه نخونده و بعد چند سال با این وضعیت سوالا کسی دوتا سوالم نمی تونه بزنه چ برسه به ۴۰ !
> 
> برو نیگا بکن مصاحبه با رتبه برتر های همین سایت که امسال پزشکی قبول شدن طرف ۶۰ دور کتاب خونده و تست زده و کلاس رفته اخر سر ۴۰ ۵۰ زده یکی دو نفرم نبودن اینطوری 
> 
> من با** تو بحثی ندارم چون سن و سالت کمه . همه هوششون در یک حد نیست . سوالای زیست و ... برای کسی که فیزیولوژی رو خط به خط حفظ کرده خنده داره گوگولی . اصلا میدونی فیزولوژی و بیوشیمی و اناتومی چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> *


داداش شما طرز بیانت خیلی بده
همش بقیه رشته های مث مهندسی رو تحقیر میکنی و حتی دندون و دارو و... رو هم رشته حساب نمیکنی
نمیدونم هدفت چیه شما که میگی من کل زیستو و گایتونو و... رو فولم خب دیگه واس چی به بقیه استرس وارد میکنی و میخای ناامیدشون کنی؟
بخون برو پزشک شو ماهی یک میلیارد دربیار
ولی من یکی از آشناهام تو بهترین بیمارستان رشت کار میکنه و پرستاره ازش پرسیدم میگفت درآمد پزشکا نسبت به بقیه مشاغل خیلی بیشتره اما دیگه اون عددی که شما گفتی نیست
در ضمن به دوره تحصیل پزشکی و این که در طول شغلم عملا نمیتونی از پولت لذت ببری فکر کن...شاید الان فقط به ماشین و خونه و...فکر میکنی

----------


## sami7

[QUOTE=ali_reza_sbt;672085]


> داداش شما طرز بیانت خیلی بده
> همش بقیه رشته های مث مهندسی رو تحقیر میکنی و حتی دندون و دارو و... رو هم رشته حساب نمیکنی
> نمیدونم هدفت چیه شما که میگی من کل زیستو و گایتونو و... رو فولم خب دیگه واس چی به بقیه استرس وارد میکنی و میخای ناامیدشون کنی؟
> بخون برو پزشک شو ماهی یک میلیارد دربیار
> ولی من یکی از آشناهام تو بهترین بیمارستان رشت کار میکنه و پرستاره ازش پرسیدم میگفت درآمد پزشکا نسبت به بقیه مشاغل خیلی بیشتره اما دیگه اون عددی که شما گفتی نیست
> در ضمن به دوره تحصیل پزشکی و این که در طول شغلم عملا نمیتونی از پولت لذت ببری فکر کن...شاید الان فقط به ماشین و خونه و...فکر میکنی


*عزیز اشتب نقل زدی*

----------


## digoxin

[QUOTE=one man army;672079]


> خخخخخ سنم کمه ! حداقل خوبه شما که سنت زیاده فهمیدی یه عمر راهی رو که رفتی اشتب بوده ! یا اگرم اشتب نبوده خودت راضی نیستی ازش همین واسم کافیه !!
> 
> شما برو بیوشیمی و اناتومی و فیزیولوژی خط ب خط حفظ کن بیا برو کنکور بده بعد جلسه کنکور میبینمت خوشتیپ که تو هنوز سر جای اولت هستی و ما پزشکی تهران نشستیم 
> 
> حوصله کل و بحث ندارم ولی خوبه تو که نخونده 40 میزنی حتما بخونی 200 میزنی بخون بخون باریکلا



تقصیر خودمه که موضوع بحث رو عوض کردم و با بچه ای مثل تو دارم بحث میکنم . ولی اینو بدون من همین الانش دستم توی جیبمه و دارم ماهی 4 تومن میگیرم . و هیچ چیزی رو از دست ندادم و کنکور دادنم از روی سیری هستش . نه مثل توایی که معلوم نی قبول بشی همین پرستاری یا نه و داری پز قبولی پزشکی رو میدی . ضمنا من برام اهمیتی نداره چه قبول شم چه نشم درامد خودمو دارم اما معلوم نی تا 7 سال دیگه کسایی که قبول میشن پزشکی اصلا زنده باشن یا نه . پس قبل از حرف زدنت یکم فکر کن .

----------


## sami7

[QUOTE=digoxin;672088]


> تقصیر خودمه که موضوع بحث رو عوض کردم و با بچه ای مثل تو دارم بحث میکنم . ولی اینو بدون من همین الانش دستم توی جیبمه و دارم ماهی 4 تومن میگیرم . و هیچ چیزی رو از دست ندادم و کنکور دادنم از روی سیری هستش . نه مثل توایی که معلوم نی قبول بشی همین پرستاری یا نه و داری پز قبولی پزشکی رو میدی . ضمنا من برام اهمیتی نداره چه قبول شم چه نشم درامد خودمو دارم اما معلوم نی تا 7 سال دیگه کسایی که قبول میشن پزشکی اصلا زنده باشن یا نه . پس قبل از حرف زدنت یکم فکر کن .


*با اون جفنگ هایی که گفتی کار ندارم اصلا واسم مهم نیست فکرشم نمی کنم 

با این تیکه از حرفت خیلی حال کردم ! شما خودت حداقل 5  سال از من بزرگتری و تازه میخای بخونی واسه پزشکی !‌!!!

بعدش میای ما رو مسخره میکنی که تا هفت سال دیگه زنده باشیم یا نباشیم !!*! :Yahoo (94):   :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 
*
برو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن !‌که بعد این همه راه رفتن پشیمون شدی و برگشتی سر خونه اولت !‌نه منی که این همه سال از تو کوچیکترم و چیزی از دست ندادم ! 

تو زمان از دست دادی ! و ماهی 4 میلیون که هیچی 4 میلیاردم کار بکنی یک ثانیش نمی تونی برگردونی ! یک ثانیه ! هه*

----------


## digoxin

[QUOTE=ali_reza_sbt;672085]


> داداش شما طرز بیانت خیلی بده
> همش بقیه رشته های مث مهندسی رو تحقیر میکنی و حتی دندون و دارو و... رو هم رشته حساب نمیکنی
> نمیدونم هدفت چیه شما که میگی من کل زیستو و گایتونو و... رو فولم خب دیگه واس چی به بقیه استرس وارد میکنی و میخای ناامیدشون کنی؟
> بخون برو پزشک شو ماهی یک میلیارد دربیار
> ولی من یکی از آشناهام تو بهترین بیمارستان رشت کار میکنه و پرستاره ازش پرسیدم میگفت درآمد پزشکا نسبت به بقیه مشاغل خیلی بیشتره اما دیگه اون عددی که شما گفتی نیست
> در ضمن به دوره تحصیل پزشکی و این که در طول شغلم عملا نمیتونی از پولت لذت ببری فکر کن...شاید الان فقط به ماشین و خونه و...فکر میکنی



شما چرا داری حرص یخوری الان خب ؟؟؟؟؟ داداش گلم شما گفتی چرا یخوای دوباره کنکور بدی منم دلیلشو گفتم نپرسید ولی چون پرسیدی گفتم دلیلم رو . و اصلا اسم دمهندسی رو نیووردم . مهندسی اصلا فیلدش جدا از علوم پزشکیه و بدون کنکور تمامی مهندسی ها رو میشه خوند . کنکورشم خیلی فرق داره با تجربی . ضمنا من کسی رو نا امید نکردم . اینا دارن میگن زیستو نمیشه بالای 50 زد در صورتی که من خودم توی کنکور 90 بالای 50 زدم . پس دیگه بحث رو عوض نکنید وگرنه تاپیکو میبندم

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

اون نقل قول مال dioxigen بود مخاطبم one man army نبود

----------


## newpath

بچه ها این بحثایه بیفایده چیه !!! استارتر تایپیک قبلا یکبار بخاطر فحاشی اخراج شده و تا اونجایی که یادمه تو اون تایپیک از پزشکی بد میگفت .. الان مثه اینکه نظرش عوض شده
 @Araz

----------


## digoxin

[QUOTE=one man army;672091]


> *با اون جفنگ هایی که گفتی کار ندارم اصلا واسم مهم نیست فکرشم نمی کنم 
> 
> با این تیکه از حرفت خیلی حال کردم ! شما خودت حداقل 5  سال از من بزرگتری و تازه میخای بخونی واسه پزشکی !‌!!!
> 
> بعدش میای ما رو مسخره میکنی که تا هفت سال دیگه زنده باشیم یا نباشیم !!*! 
> *
> برو یه فکری به حال خودت بکن !‌که بعد این همه راه رفتن پشیمون شدی و برگشتی سر خونه اولت !‌نه منی که این همه سال از تو کوچیکترم و چیزی از دست ندادم ! 
> 
> تو زمان از دست دادی ! و ماهی 4 میلیون که هیچی 4 میلیاردم کار بکنی یک ثانیش نمی تونی برگردونی ! یک ثانیه ! هه*



میگم بچه ای یعنی همین دیگه ببین من چی گفتم و تو چی برداشت کردی . تو هفت سال ماهانه 4 تومن رو حساب کن ببین چقدر میشه ؟ سالی 48 میلیون بیشتر از 400 تومن میشه با اضافه حقوق های سالانه . خب من بعد از هفت سال 400 میلیون دارم اگه عمری باشه . اما تویی که قبولیت روی هواست و شغلی نداری و اگر هم قبول شده باشی که بعید میدونم با دست خالی باید بیای از اول شروع کنی . تازه ببینم اون موقع پزشکی خوب باشه یا نه . اصلا همه ی این حرفا به کنار . اگه تو امسال قبول شدی دپزشکی که چه عرض کنم اگه تو کارشناسی بهداشت محیط قبول شدی امسال من دیگه هیچی نمیگم . اصلا خیلی بچگانه حرف میزنی .

----------


## sami7

> بچه ها این بحثایه بیفایده چیه !!! استارتر تایپیک قبلا یکبار بخاطر فحاشی اخراج شده و تا اونجایی که یادمه تو اون تایپیک از پزشکی بد میگفت .. الان مثه اینکه نظرش عوض شده
>  @Araz


*عجب پس ما رو بگو با کی داریم بحث میکنیم داداش ممنون بابت اطلاع رسانیت 
خودش 10 سال از ما بزرگتره تازه فیلش یاد هندسون کرده بعد به ما میگه شما تا هفت سال پزشکی زنده باشی یا نه خخخ حالا جالب اینحاس خودشم میخاد پزشکی بخونه*

----------


## amin dehghan

خیلی لحن حرف زدنت بده
حتی اگه فوق تخصص هم داشته باشی نباید اینجوری حرف بزنی و فرد باید شخصیت خودش را حفظ کنه
درمورد فیز گایتون و بیو هارپر و لنینجر هم بگم که زیست کنکور اون چیزی که فکر میکنی نیست این کتب برات اسونتر میکنه اما نه اینقدر که 50 بزنی نخونده
من خودم 56 زدم و دوستم با 68 بهشتی پزشکی قبول شد پس قبول کن سخته و شیمی هم جای خود داره که بیوشیمی اصلا ربطی به شیمی دبیرستان نداره

Sent from my LG G3

----------

